# Removing PCV



## RevOcelot4L (Jun 30, 2016)

I got new PCV’s that I want to swap out, looks like they connect via “quick disconnect” but before I break something, anyone got any tips?


----------



## RevOcelot4L (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Are they malfunctioning? I would leave them alone.
They are just check valves, and I've yet to see one fail . The orifice inside the valve cover it what fails/clogs 

The hose is meant to replaced when removed. It's tamper proof. Using some very small screwdriver and/or pick tools you CAN remove the hose and reuse it but it's far more trouble than it's worth, especially for what may amount to misplaced "maintenance". Get a new hose if you're committed to replacing the check/bypass valves


----------



## RevOcelot4L (Jun 30, 2016)

Ok. Getting code P1101 on my wife’s car, I was going to start with the pcv valves but it’s sounding like too much trouble. Plus these three valves were $96 total, I’ll just return them. Maybe try the maf instead


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

$96?....holy hell. You live in Canada? They are like MAYBE $20 each max online. Yeah, return them.


I would get get it diagnosed properly before you you throw a MAF at it 

P1101 in my experience is a clogged PCV orifice assembly . Does the car use regular fuel, get oil changes down at a shop, and regularly sees short trips?


----------



## RevOcelot4L (Jun 30, 2016)

California. 

I change the oil myself regularly, regular fuel, yes it sees short trips maybe once every three months, maybe.

I’ve read to start at the pcv which is why I did, or tried...


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I've posted on here before how to diagnose the PCV system for clogged orifice with an inexpensive manonemter.


----------



## RevOcelot4L (Jun 30, 2016)

Could you link it please


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

There's a bulletin for the PCV valve under the camshaft cover for p1101. I just don't have the link on me. You don't need to remove those hoses to remove the camshaft cover. It's just annoying. It only really pertains if you have a lot of oil in you intake/charge pipe. Otherwise it needs the throttle body cleaned and the learn values reset. OOOOORRRRR you have a bad air filter, could be improperly installed and doesn't hurt to double-check.

Those are the 3 most common things for that code. It's doubtful that it's the MAF although it is possible. First check your air filter, then your charge pipe for excessive oil (there might be a tiny tiny bit, film) and then check to see how dirty your throttle body is.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaun E (Jul 16, 2021)

Did you ever get the PCV valves off? I'm trying to figure out the best way. I have a boost leak and I'm trying to replace them to see if that does the trick.


----------



## hmyland (Oct 8, 2017)

HatchLifeRS said:


> There's a bulletin for the PCV valve under the camshaft cover for p1101. I just don't have the link on me. You don't need to remove those hoses to remove the camshaft cover. It's just annoying. It only really pertains if you have a lot of oil in you intake/charge pipe. Otherwise it needs the throttle body cleaned and the learn values reset. OOOOORRRRR you have a bad air filter, could be improperly installed and doesn't hurt to double-check.
> 
> Those are the 3 most common things for that code. It's doubtful that it's the MAF although it is possible. First check your air filter, then your charge pipe for excessive oil (there might be a tiny tiny bit, film) and then check to see how dirty your throttle body is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


service bulletin 20 na-047, replace clogged orfice tube,dealer did mine twice in one year. $1320 each time on extended warranty. Whats the real fix??


----------



## hmyland (Oct 8, 2017)

there is no FIX for clogged pcv orfice., SELL CAR!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2020/MC-10172817-9999.pdf


----------



## Cruzenn_760 (Sep 7, 2021)

Did you ever remove the pcv valves?. I’m looking into replacing mine, due to getting a P1072 code. I can hear a hiss and when i apply pressure on the plastic cap it goes away. The code appears when going up a hill so im guessing this is the cause; a vacuum leak.


----------



## StevenB (4 mo ago)

Cruzenn_760 said:


> Did you ever remove the pcv valves?. I’m looking into replacing mine, due to getting a P1072 code. I can hear a hiss and when i apply pressure on the plastic cap it goes away. The code appears when going up a hill so im guessing this is the cause; a vacuum leak.


 Did anyone figure out how to remove the PCV valves? I don't have an error code. I'm just needing to replace the pcv valve tubing because the plastic broke and this 3 pronged valve is not coming off.


----------



## Cruzenn_760 (Sep 7, 2021)

StevenB said:


> Did anyone figure out how to remove the PCV valves? I don't have an error code. I'm just needing to replace the pcv valve tubing because the plastic broke and this 3 pronged valve is not coming off.


I first tried using an extractor bit with a drill, did not work.
Then I tried some needle pliers and gripped on the screw. And it worked!
I had to replace it because I had a hissing sound, didn't cause a check light but it was annoying to hear.


----------

